# Cheap filtration for 29g



## dawntwister (Sep 29, 2007)

Well my Eheim canister filters are not pumping water. Can't afford to buy a new 1 now for car repair comes 1st.

Any suggestions for a cheap filtration system?


----------



## Jack L. Duke (Sep 13, 2019)

hmm... I don't think you can find any cheap filtration system, and I always suggest don't buy any cheap filtration system. It can harm your fish health. However, if you have a money problem then visit some nearest shop, hope there you can find some cheap filtration system.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Try this: https://www.breeder.direct/ This is a new business that specializes in buying and selling used equipment. Their inventory changes quickly, so call or email to see what is available. I think they will ship non-livestock items.


----------



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

If you can figure out what part of the filter isn't working, you can buy replacement parts on amazon or something. Cheaper than buying a new system.


----------



## dawntwister (Sep 29, 2007)

What I need is the bucket for my Eheim ecco 2232.I can't find it. Eheim company tells me their items are sold on Big Als Pets. Got my Eheim 2213 working and decided to complement it with a powerhead which will have a prefilter added to it.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

When a filter pump, powerhead, etc. stops working you can often just remove the rotor in the pump and clean it good, and it will work fine. Those pumps need regular cleaning, as a general rule.


----------



## dawntwister (Sep 29, 2007)

Well the bucket needs replacing, for the handle will not stay on due to some plastic where the clip hangs on is chipped. Not certain if that is the only thing wrong with it. Last time I tried to use it the water back flowed. 

Well today I decided to call Eheim and they had a return so I was able to buy the bucket.


----------



## dawntwister (Sep 29, 2007)

hoppycalif said:


> When a filter pump, powerhead, etc. stops working you can often just remove the rotor in the pump and clean it good, and it will work fine. Those pumps need regular cleaning, as a general rule.


Well my problem with Eheim 2213 started after I cleaned the inside. Thus took everything apart and put it back together and it worked. Possibly still some gunk stuck in it. Got to clean it more often.


----------



## WilliamBowman (Feb 15, 2020)

I do not recommend low-cost filters. You can find the Tetra Whisper in-Tank Filter at Amazon for about $ 15. They work great for 29gallon fish tank


----------



## FishBro (Apr 2, 2020)

For cheap the first place I would start is getting on FB marketplace or a local FB aquarium group and see if any one has a used AquaClear or Aqueon filter available. If you get them used they can go for way less than retail.

If you cannot get it used, I would recommend either AquaClear or Aqueon. Aquaclear is my preferred, but Aqueon can be cheaper. Aquaclear has not been changed for years for a reason. It's a timeless design that is very flexible with the media it can hold and the Italian engineering will outlast all the other cheapo Chinese power filters you can purchase out there.


----------



## supperfish (Oct 10, 2016)

An AquaClear Hang-On-Back filter is perfect for you. You can also find other types of filters in this article: https://portlandaquarium.net/aquarium-filter/


----------

